# Money Mizer Georgia Trail Shoot $500 1st place



## Brian from GA (Mar 14, 2012)

May 5th  and 6th, Shiloh, GA. 

Known distance- shooting at orange dots on 3D animals
2 arrows per target- 25 targets
Scoring 12,10,8,5 All round circles- 12 ring is orange
3 to 4 shooters per group- groups will be busted

Classes
Open Money  $50 $500 first place with 10 shooters
Open Trophy $25
Pins                  $25
Novice              $25
Senior Open    $25
Women's Open $25
Women's Hunter $25
Kids < 12         $5
Youth 13-15   $10
Young Adult    $15

Max Distance
All Open and Pins     100 yards
Youth, Young Adult, Novice, Women Hunter  50 yards
Kids 30 yards

Pins, Womens hunter, Novice- fixed pins, no moveable sights


----------



## Brian from GA (Mar 14, 2012)

Distances

7,8,10,12 yards- 3/4" 12, 1.5" ten and 3 inch 8 ring
15,20,21,25,27,30- 1.375" twelve, 2.75" ten, 5.5" eight
32,35,37,40,42,45,47,50- 2" twelve, 4" ten, 8" eight
52,55,57,60,65,80- 2.5" twelve, 5" ten, 10" eight
100-  4" twelve, 8" ten and 16" eight.
Outside rings and in the target is a 5.

The fifty yard classes will shoot the same distances as the Open at the smaller two ring sizes and will then have 4 more 30 yrd shots at 4" ten, four 35 yd shots at a 4" ten, three 40 and three 45 yard shots at a 5" ten ring and a 50 yard shot at an 8" ten ring. 

Kids will shoot five 5 yarders, five 7 yarders, four 10s, four 15s, three 20s, three 25s and one 30 yarder.


----------



## Brian from GA (Mar 14, 2012)

We will try to create scenes at various targets. for example the 32,35 and 37 yard shots will all be feeding does with other deer in the scene.... don't shoot a deer without an orange dot 

Please list comments and questions here.... thanks


----------



## BlakeB (Mar 14, 2012)

Should I shoot a green bow or a black bow?


----------



## Brian from GA (Mar 14, 2012)

Either as long as it has 72% letoff and a solid back wall.


----------



## rednekbowhunter (Mar 14, 2012)

shoot the xs right!


----------



## Brian from GA (Mar 14, 2012)

Touch the Orange Runny. Just touch it. We aren't going to put an x in the middle just cause of you.


----------



## Daniel W. (Mar 14, 2012)

Where is this shoot being held?  Do you have a flyer or registration form?

Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## Brian from GA (Mar 15, 2012)

It is in Shiloh, GA which is 20 minutes north of Columbus. No registration form. I'm working on the flyer but waiting to see if I can get a title sponsor to pay the guaranteed $500 before I print everything. 

Closest hotels are 9 miles away in Pine Mt, GA. Days inn is nice and only a couple years old.


----------



## watermedic (Mar 15, 2012)

Brian,

On the closer shots will we be able to pull arrows between shooters?


----------



## Brian from GA (Mar 15, 2012)

Chuck
We're trying to have 4 faces per birdie distance. Redding uses pin on targets and we may do that. A pin on butterfly, etc glued to a field bale. The 30 & 50 yard nfaa sized circles will have 2 scoring areas . You will be shooting 2 arrows per not 4 so there should be plenty of room. I will post a diagram of the course but right now the only animals/ distances not accounted for are the birdie faces. 

We are using our Rineharts and most had two scoring areas. We are sanding their rings down and cutting in NFAA size rings. Again pics to follow


----------



## watermedic (Mar 15, 2012)

great!!


----------



## Brian from GA (Mar 26, 2012)

Here are 2 examples of targets to be used. The first is a Glendale Buck insert that will be used at 15 yards. It has four scoring rings/targets/circles on it. The center circle in each target is the 12. It will later be painted orange. On this target four archers come to the stake and each shoots his/her own dot, 2 arrows per dot. 

The second example is the 100 yard shot. This is the Buffalo mid section. The outer ring is 16" for a score of 8. It then goes 8" ten and 4" twleve ring. Again the 12 will be orange later. This target there will be as many as 8 arrows in the dot... I don't think crowding will be an issue 

All targets from 52 to 100 will only have one scoring ring. Hopefully from 15 to 30 there will be at least 2 rings per target so as many as 4 arrows in one ring. Some of those, like the Glendale may have 4 rings. We'll see how that works on other targets.


----------



## Dingo26 (Mar 27, 2012)

do you have to shoot both days or can it all be shot in one day ?


----------



## Brian from GA (Mar 27, 2012)

You can shoot it all in one day. For those close I am thinking about a second shoot through for a $10 side pot or something. I think this will be an addicting type of shoot.


----------



## badcompany (Mar 28, 2012)

This sounds like a blast. Always wanted to shoot one of these type shoots. I sure hope I am able to attend.


----------



## elsberryshooter (Mar 28, 2012)

Brain can we shoot all target in one day? Or do you have to shoot two days. We are haveing a shoot that Sunday but a lot of our guys won't to shoot, me included.


----------



## BlakeB (Mar 29, 2012)

You can shoot it all in one day


----------



## Brian from GA (Mar 29, 2012)

elsberryshooter said:


> Brain can we shoot all target in one day? Or do you have to shoot two days. We are haveing a shoot that Sunday but a lot of our guys won't to shoot, me included.



That's why we did a two day deal, trying to let anyone shooting Saturday to come Sunday and those shooting Sunday to come Saturday. 


Blake,

I dropped a bunch of Rineharts off at your house. Hope you didn't trip on them this morning in the dark.


----------



## Brian from GA (Mar 29, 2012)

One more pic... This is how Blake spends his lunch.... Painting targets.


----------



## Brian from GA (Mar 29, 2012)

Just in case some of you don't know.... er Runny, et al, that is the upside down Buffalo midsection.


----------



## Cyberone (Apr 2, 2012)

up^


----------



## Brian from GA (Apr 4, 2012)

Here are a few more pics..... On this if there are four people to a group and one dot on the animal there will be 8 arrows shot at that one dot. If there are 2 kill zones there will be four arrows shot at each dot (2 each person). If there are 4 kill zones each person will have their own dot so 2 arrows per dot. One question I have been asked is about the birdie distances.... no you do not do a walk up on the birdie. You will have a 7 yard shot and shoot 2 arrows and a few targets later will have a 10 yard shot where you shoot 2 arrows.


----------



## Brian from GA (Apr 4, 2012)

On the above targets the spike is a 52 yard shot, the feeding doe is a 32 yard shot and the headless McKenzie is a birdie target (7,8,10 or 12 yards can't remember which) and all of the inner rings or 12s will be painted orange. Again body is a 5, outside round circle is an 8, middle circle is a 10 and inner circle is a 12. All known distance two arrows per..... and big trophies and cash for Open Money.


----------



## Brian from GA (Apr 4, 2012)

Two more pics for now.... Targets will be going up in next week or so and we will photo some of the scenes to show what we are doing. 

This is the buffalo- close up and at 100.


----------



## Brian from GA (Apr 9, 2012)

looking for just the right orange paint to paint the 12 rings and we will be off and running on setting the course. Once we do I'll start photoing some of the scenes and posting the photos.


----------



## ScarletArrows (Apr 10, 2012)

This could be a fun one... 100 yards at a 4" orange dot...that's just a chip shot...  Sucks that is on our work day for the club and its such a long haul dunno if I will be able to make it, but I sure would like too.


----------



## Brian from GA (Apr 11, 2012)

One more thing I have been questioned on.... this is a casual start event. We will allow folks to shoot from 9AM Saturday until you think you can finish before dark and on Sunday from 9AM and you must be shooting stake 1 by 1PM since we want to have an award ceremony at 4ish. Now keep in mind that you need to have 3 to 4 shooters per target so if you are gonna show up late Saturday or even 1ish on Sunday you need to let us know so we can hold up a  group for you or you should make plans to meet a group at that time.


----------



## ScarletArrows (Apr 12, 2012)

where exactly in Shiloh?


----------



## Brian from GA (Apr 12, 2012)

Go to Mapquest and type in 2015 Mann Rd, SHiloh, GA in Maps. When it comes up change from Map to Satelite at the top right. The mobile home that belongs to the Clampetts at 2015 is directly across the road from our club driveway. The field with the long finger in it is our club. The buffalo at 100 yards is actually sitting in that finger field right now.


----------



## BlakeB (Apr 14, 2012)

Getting closer


----------



## Taylor Co. (Apr 15, 2012)

Y'all this sounds like as good of a time that can be had with a bow! Cannot wait for this one Brian! Thanks for all of your hard work. We are going to spread the word around here!!


----------



## Brian from GA (Apr 17, 2012)

Course is getting real close. We have to coordinate our work days around RBO's big 40 this weekend and Augusta the next but it appears we are getting close.


----------



## Brian from GA (Apr 19, 2012)

Here is the basic design for the trophy for first place in most of the adult classes. Open ($500 guaranteed prize money) will be different but we are working on it. Of course the trophy will have an archer on top not a baseball player but you get the gist. The 3 columns are 14" so entire trophy is 2' or so tall. Young Adult and Youth are smaller since there entry fee is so much less but nice none the less. 

Also I did not order a set for Women's Open yet since we very seldom have any Women's Open shooters. If you are a Women's Open shooter and plan to attend let me know so we can add it to the trophies. If some show up and we do not have one ready we will have it made post shoot.


----------



## hound dog (Apr 19, 2012)

Sounds fun


----------



## noviceshooter (Apr 23, 2012)

sounds like a very cool shoot, im looking forward to it


----------



## bonecollector56 (Apr 23, 2012)

See y'all there 100yds is a long ways to hit a 4in dot.


----------



## Brian from GA (Apr 23, 2012)

Blake cut the walk through trail tonight. I had to move the order on a couple or change the distance on a particular trail etc. 

Bennett Farms is becoming a petting zoo. Our pet flying squirrel watched me shoot a couple arrows and cooed (or whatever that sound was) at me while I walked by. The other critter is our slab lizard. Thing runs around and only stops to do pushups.


----------

